# General > Biodiversity >  geese

## chirpy chick

well it's that time off year again when all the geese are vistiting caithness I think the sound off geese on an early snowy day is wonderful.I've seen huge flocks and little flocks of them.

----------


## Stack Rock

> well it's that time off year again when all the geese are vistiting caithness I think the sound off geese on an early snowy day is wonderful.I've seen huge flocks and little flocks of them.


I've travelled through-out the county and not seen or heard of any geese since the snow came down. hopefully they've been keeping their heads down!!!

----------


## Stack Rock

I stand corrected, just heard some flying overhead at home 1/2 hour ago.

----------


## orkneycadian

Aha! More free food has arrived!

Shortly need to get some bagged and in the barn for Christmas.  All the more so, now that Bernard Matthews has popped his clogs!

----------


## chirpy chick

lol  :Wink:  when is the shootin season

----------


## orkneycadian

For geese, now!

----------


## orkneycadian

Well, it was at the time of posting for a few more days, until they put in a temporary ban!

Now that the snow has melted, I expected to see lots of dead greyalgs, starved to death, being revealed as the snow recedes.

Nope.  Just the usual masses of them everywhere, alive and well.

I wonder what hardship the shooting ban for the last few weeks has supposed to be saving these geese from?

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

I'm realiably imformed there's almost 80 000 of them.

----------


## nirofo

> I'm realiably imformed there's almost 80 000 of them.


There's currently a ban on shooting in Scotland although you wouldn't have known it this afternoon, the trigger happy morons were out with their machine guns firing more than a hundred shots at the birds.  With that many shots fired It must be purely for profit, even if they only killed 50% of the birds they shot at it would be far more than would be needed even for the largest family, unless they have a huge freezer that is.  In any case they shouldn't be shooting at all during a total ban, it's obvious they care little for the wildlife and turn their noses up at the law.

_nirofo. 
_
irofo

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> There's currently a ban on shooting in Scotland although you wouldn't have known it this afternoon, the trigger happy morons were out with their machine guns firing more than a hundred shots at the birds.  With that many shots fired It must be purely for profit, even if they only killed 50% of the birds they shot at it would be far more than would be needed even for the largest family, unless they have a huge freezer that is.  In any case they shouldn't be shooting at all during a total ban, it's obvious they care little for the wildlife and turn their noses up at the law.
> 
> _nirofo. 
> _
> irofo


I didnt mean to imply that because there are 80 000 that the ban should be lifted or anything like that.Just that my brother has been out and about and he said the numbers 
were staggering,almost twice as many as the norm.Had also heard reports of a snow goose sighting but havent read anything about it on ORKBIRD.

----------


## Leanne

> Ihe said the numbers 
> were staggering,almost twice as many as the norm.Had also heard reports of a snow goose sighting but havent read anything about it on ORKBIRD.


Probably due to the hunting ban imposed last year when we had a cold snap (which people said then was the worst in 20 years...).

----------


## Dadie

Nirofo as I asked on your thread in the general section and got no answer from you..
Are you sure they were shooting geese and not doing target practice or shooting clays at the new range?
If you heard 100+ shots it sounds more like target practice than goose shooting to me!

----------


## nirofo

See my reply in the general forum section.

_nirofo_.

----------


## DeHaviLand

> See my reply in the general forum section.
> 
> _nirofo_.


Which you closed, as you made a complete arse of yourself, and were scared of good, healthy debate. Nice.

----------


## nirofo

When did I close it, it's still open as far as I know.  As for debating, go ahead, debate away anytime you like so long as you don't drag it down to your usual derogatory remarks.  Incidentally just be carefull you don't uncover your own arse !!!

_nirofo_.

----------


## DeHaviLand

10-Jan-11 15:51 #34 
*nirofo*





 Originally Posted by *DeHaviLand* 
Now  that the holiday season is over, I thought I'd bring this back up just  to remind nirofo that there are still unanswered questions over the  issue he raised. Over to you nirofo, though I suspect you will just  ignore this.




I never ignore anything that  involves any wildlife and it's protection, and unlike some who like to  make spurious personal comments that have no bearing on the theme of the  post, I am not afraid to admit it when I may have got it wrong and I  may well have on this occasion. I do however emphasise may have, why,  because no one has come forward to say there was definately a clay  pigeon shoot taking place at Hill of Forss that day only that Kaithness  Clays hold shoots in Caithness. But then their shoots are held at the  old American Naval base at Forss which is miles away and in the opposite  direction, in any case their web page says there would be no shoots  taking place over the festive season, (http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...igeon-Shooting).  Kas says her OH fired about 30 shots at a steel target, but that was  the day after and there were many more than 30 shots fired anyway. I  agree it would be most unusual for Geese to stay around for very long  after a salvo of shots had been fired, but when they are desperate for  food they may be forced to return to the same place. I appreciate that  large numbers of geese can have a serious impact on certain crops,  however, there are many more humane ways of dealing with this without  large scale shooting of the birds. As for being a bigot, well yes,  especially when it comes to my opinion of wildlife persecution, and I  think that only those with their own agenda with regards to wildlife  protection would consider my views on the subject as spouting bile. And  finally, yes, I am a fool, fool enough to believe that the law will  eventually put an end to all wildlife persecution.


 

Closed Thread

Caught lying again nirofo, you really should try harder. Incidentally, most derogatory remarks in that thread came from you!

----------


## Moira

I live on the North side of Wick and have seen & heard some small flocks of geese flying overhead these past few weeks. I actually thought the numbers had decreased from what I would have considered normal.

P.S.
Grow up you two. This is the Biodiversity forum on Caithness dot Org not the "I luv 2 h8 U" section of Facebook.

----------


## Dadie

seen and heard loads overhead ..dont know where they landed though!
I hope im not one of those two you refer to..but I would like the answers to my question!

----------

